# Zaino'd Seat and new Sigma 10-20mm



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

OK so you don't know its Zaino'd from the pics but was washed today with the Z shampoo and after drying got a coat of Z8 to deepen the shine and boy is the Z2 / Z5 combo holding up great!!

So a clean car / dirty car park and new 10-20mm sigma and this is the result......


























I am forever indebted to the UK Zaino king for his help in getting me hooked on the stuff, its just incredible the finish that it gives and its so easy to use, tiny amounts of product. The snofoam was practically pulling the dirt off and after a p/w rinse there was hardly any dirt left, nearly made the wash stage redundant!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Cracking pictures G :thumb: , think i'll have to have you along to snap some pics for me one day


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Loving the retro look photos!


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad you putting the glass to good use, Nice images.
Did you try my "Grey metering" technique??

Adam


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

ADZphtg said:


> Glad you putting the glass to good use, Nice images.
> Did you try my "Grey metering" technique??
> 
> Adam


Its the best photography tip anyone has ever taught me!! Works like a charm!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Cracking pictures G :thumb: , think i'll have to have you along to snap some pics for me one day


Would love that Bryan, you have the stockbroker's cars and I have the camera!!:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Loving the retro look photos!


All thanks to the magic of Zaino (and a wide lens, and photoshop, and dodging the druggies in that abandoned car park...)


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ADZphtg said:


> Glad you putting the glass to good use, Nice images.
> Did you try my "Grey metering" technique??
> 
> Adam





dubnut71 said:


> Its the best photography tip anyone has ever taught me!! Works like a charm!!


Metering off 18% grey equivalent colours?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Like the 1st pic:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Metering off 18% grey equivalent colours?


It depends where you get the Grey from mate!:thumb: ( I wont steal Adz's thunder)


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking photos :thumb:


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Great shots Graeme, i knew it was'nt luck


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The luck this time was getting out of that car park alive!!!! Cheers Lee, the Jag would have looked good in that urban decay setting too!!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks awesome


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> It depends where you get the Grey from mate!:thumb: ( I wont steal Adz's thunder)


I see.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cracking photos


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if you calibrate your hand colour to a true grey card, then you can use it to meter off anytime, anywhere - dead easy to do

been using that technique for years


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I see.


Or (thanks Adz) you can take a metered reading off the tarmac / pavement and use that you will be surprised at how close it is to all the grey card other methods!
Give it a try its a top tip!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Or (thanks Adz) you can take a metered reading off the tarmac / pavement and use that you will be surprised at how close it is to all the grey card other methods!
> Give it a try its a top tip!


nice tip - but tarmac can vary in colour etc but your hand doesnt


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

It's not just grey colours you can meter off though, in fact the colour doesn't matter as the camera doesn't see colour as we do, so all these colours are 18% grey!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> It's not just grey colours you can meter off though, in fact the colour doesn't matter as the camera doesn't see colour as we do, so all these colours are 18% grey!


Yup - Hence Mr Pickle's hand technique!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just Zaino'd my car for the first time and gave it a wash this morning, hardly needed any drying the water just sheets off like I've not seen before.


----------



## imagewizzard (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice good work ...... 

only thing it a litttle to much detal lost in the blacks but thats a personal opinion 

keep up the good work


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

What camera with that lens?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Camera is a Nikon D80 by the looks of it 

I forgot to say how much I liked the pics BTW. UWA's are tough to compose with well, and most people get caught out including terrible background details, or simply go for the OTT effects of putting the subject mnear the edge. This one stood out for me - although I would like to see the car a little bighter, perhaps with a bit of PS tweaking 










I really liked the composition and way the lines are coming together  Very partial to UWA stuff and had the Canon 10-22mm for my old dSLR's before i went fullframe and just had to get the 17-40  My walkabout camera is the Ricoh GRD, with a fixed lens 28mm equivalent and is great fun...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

imagewizzard said:


> very nice good work ......
> 
> only thing it a litttle to much detal lost in the blacks but thats a personal opinion
> 
> keep up the good work


Yeah know what you mean mate, its at the extreme end of the contrast scale!!!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Camera is a Nikon D80 by the looks of it
> 
> I forgot to say how much I liked the pics BTW. UWA's are tough to compose with well, and most people get caught out including terrible background details, or simply go for the OTT effects of putting the subject mnear the edge. This one stood out for me - although I would like to see the car a little bighter, perhaps with a bit of PS tweaking
> 
> ...


Ha! dead right D80 it is!!! It was my first go at UWA so must persevere!!

If you went full frame, did you stay with the dark side and go 1-D ??


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I almost made the switch to canon when i got the D300 but the fact that i already had the nikon gear was one thing. Also the full frame wasn't enough of an advantage for me to throw away all the features that the D300 has over the 5D which although has excellent image quality is getting a bit long in the tooth in all other deptartments!

Maybe one day i'll get me a D3 (now should i rob a bank or a post office?)


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I must get a UWA lens. I did some automatic analysis of photos I'd taken and about 80% of them were wide angle.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Ha! dead right D80 it is!!! It was my first go at UWA so must persevere!!
> 
> If you went full frame, did you stay with the dark side and go 1-D ??


Got a Canon 5D when they first came out  Absolutely gorgeous pice of kit, without the size and weight of the 1 series.

Surprising how different full farame is to use though. Really amplifies the need for quality glass, as the images are edge to edge on the glass, not just using the centre of the lenses, and DoF is less at any given focal length, as you dont have the 1.x multiplier effect of the smaller sensor, so focus is more critical as well.

Took a while to get used to, but love it to bits now. Something about the purity of the full frame camera - a bit like the snobbery of using an expensive wax I guess. Real world there is little difference but it somehow feels better  The noise and dynamic range are still amongst the best out there as well.

I am not as up to date as i used to be on the new bodies, but it would be nice to get some of the newer features like the big screen, dust removal/shaking etc. Dust is a pig...


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------

